# Anti-Fouler Plug to Beat Emissions Test?



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

For those like me whose vehicle is throwing codes (mine due to an aging cat converter I really don't want to invest in) and clearing them did not keep off the CEL to pass inspection, what about this defouler trick I have read about? Essentially modifying a spark plug in the exhaust to fool the smog test? Anyone try it?


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

CRC makes a fluid they guarantee will get you though the emission test. Does the inspection involve reading codes?


----------



## jerrystead (Oct 19, 2011)

moonspinner said:


> For those like me whose vehicle is throwing codes (mine due to an aging cat converter I really don't want to invest in) and clearing them did not keep off the CEL to pass inspection, what about this defouler trick I have read about? Essentially modifying a spark plug in the exhaust to fool the smog test? Anyone try it?


I would be very skeptical that it would work at all. In fact I would think that moving spark plugs into fouler would actually make the combustion less efficient and make the situation worse.


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

Regarding theGuaranteed to Pass product, I'm always skeptical. I did read a forum of reviews and most proclaimed it did the trick. My truck throws two "slow to respond" codes and as it's 19 yrs old I certainly do not want to invest in a pricey double pipe cc. I only want to get it through less than a year more so I can save up for a replacement. Do you think the GTP fluid might be worth a try?? At least it's not expensive.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Do they check codes when they emission test your car?


----------



## 1948CaseVAI (May 12, 2014)

I do not understand why folks let their states imposes such inspections. We have NO emissions inspections in Kansas and no "safety" inspections for private vehicles either. School buses and commercial large trucks get safety inspections but the government cannot touch my pickup or car.

They tried to impose something over 20 years ago but it didn't last long - I think some politicians were actually afraid of some of us due to the backlash they got. It went away pretty fast.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

It's the EPA, IIRC, that imposes emissions testing. If a state has bad air it has to test. Other areas/states are optional. That's why if you live in Pittsburgh or Philadelphia your car gets tested. Anywhere else in PA, nada.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

1948CaseVAI said:


> I do not understand why folks let their states imposes such inspections. We have NO emissions inspections in Kansas and no "safety" inspections for private vehicles either. School buses and commercial large trucks get safety inspections but the government cannot touch my pickup or car.
> 
> They tried to impose something over 20 years ago but it didn't last long - I think some politicians were actually afraid of some of us due to the backlash they got. It went away pretty fast.



They impose the because it's the right thing to do. 
They resins them because to many people put a little of their own money before everyone's health.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

moonspinner said:


> For those like me whose vehicle is throwing codes (mine due to an aging cat converter I really don't want to invest in) and clearing them did not keep off the CEL to pass inspection, what about this defouler trick I have read about? Essentially modifying a spark plug in the exhaust to fool the smog test? Anyone try it?


Fix the truck, or buy a new one.

You can't fool the machine, and no one wants to breath your fumes

The alternative is to rig a spark plug in your exhaust system and possibly blow up the truck, or get arrested for trying to fool the testing equipment.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Fix the truck, or buy a new one.
> 
> You can't fool the machine, and no one wants to breath your fumes
> 
> The alternative is to rig a spark plug in your exhaust system and possibly blow up the truck, or get arrested for trying to fool the testing equipment.


What do you do when the poor can't afford used cars because the electronics make them too expensive to repair?

Are you aware that heavy diesel trucks built since 2007 essentially do what the OP is proposing?


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Darren said:


> It's the EPA, IIRC, that imposes emissions testing. If a state has bad air it has to test. Other areas/states are optional. That's why if you live in Pittsburgh or Philadelphia your car gets tested. Anywhere else in PA, nada.



I have to correct you on this..

In PA you do have to get your car tested for emissions in other places. I'm in the York, Lancaster, Harrisburg area and everyone in this area has to have the emission testing (unless under 5,000 miles since last inspection). 

While some areas may not have it yet, most do in PA ...


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

beowoulf90 said:


> I have to correct you on this..
> 
> In PA you do have to get your car tested for emissions in other places. I'm in the York, Lancaster, Harrisburg area and everyone in this area has to have the emission testing (unless under 5,000 miles since last inspection).
> 
> While some areas may not have it yet, most do in PA ...


Thanks for the correction. From the link 42 counties in PA have no emissions testing requirements.

http://www.drivecleanpa.state.pa.us/info_non.htm


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

Yes, my state reads codes. Sometimes people just get in a bind and trying to keep up an older vehicle is a challenge. On my truck the cc is a big repair and even if you said the investment would up the resale value, it's still a two decades machine that up north rusts out quickly and who knows what the next problem would be. I'm just looking to get through til spring.
I would really like to know if the GTP fluid is the real deal and if anyone on here has tried it.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

moonspinner said:


> Yes, my state reads codes. Sometimes people just get in a bind and trying to keep up an older vehicle is a challenge. On my truck the cc is a big repair and even if you said the investment would up the resale value, it's still a two decades machine that up north rusts out quickly and who knows what the next problem would be. I'm just looking to get through til spring.
> I would really like to know if the GTP fluid is the real deal and if anyone on here has tried it.


Ask your question at www.batauto.com . Don't forget to mention the inspection includes checking codes.


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

So far I've read around 25 experiences with all sorts of CEL issues and for the most people rave about it getting past inspection. Thanks Darren for the site suggestion.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Darren said:


> What do you do when the poor can't afford used cars because the electronics make them too expensive to repair?


"Electronics" have little to do with replacing the Catalytic Converters and passing an emissions test legally

If you can't afford to buy another vehicle, you repair the one you have.
My newest truck is 17 years old.



> Are you aware that heavy diesel trucks built *since 2007* essentially do what the OP is proposing?


That has nothing to do with the OP's 19 year old vehicle.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]ExgtYK5rpi0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> "Electronics" have little to do with replacing the Catalytic Converters and passing an emissions test legally
> 
> If you can't afford to buy another vehicle, you repair the one you have.
> My newest truck is 17 years old.
> ...


He was thinking about burning unburned material, correct? What do you think diesels trucks after 2007 do? Don't put anything you value near a diesel exhaust when the computer puts the engine into regen mode. It's over 800 degrees.

The issues with electronics are the sensors and the computers. As an example look up the problems with Chrysler TIPMs and tell me how people can afford to fix them when the crap relays fry and take out something like their tail lights. They're looking at spending $600 for a dealer only part so the tail lights work to pass inspection.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Darren said:


> *He was thinking about burning unburned material, correct? *What do you think diesels trucks after 2007 do? Don't put anything you value near a diesel exhaust when the computer puts the engine into regen mode. It's over 800 degrees.


Burning "unburned material" in a system *not designed* to do that is asking for trouble, and there are no promises it will even work. 
It's very likely illegal too.



> The issues with electronics are the sensors and the computers. As an example look up the problems with Chrysler TIPMs and tell me how people can afford to fix them when the crap relays fry and take out something like their tail lights. They're looking at spending $600 for a dealer only part so the tail lights work to pass inspection.


That still has nothing to do with this topic.
The OP needs a Catalytic converter.

I don't worry about problems with a Chrysler because I'd never buy one to begin with.

I've had zero "electronic" problems with Ford or Chevy.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Darren said:


> Thanks for the correction. From the link 42 counties in PA have no emissions testing requirements.
> 
> http://www.drivecleanpa.state.pa.us/info_non.htm



Well then, I might just have to move to Adams County or Franklin County.. It would save me at least $60 a year and I know that property taxes are lower in both (as long as you stay away form Gettysburg.. it's a great place to visit, but living there will bankrupt you with property taxes..)

Oh just to add for those not from or familiar with PA. There are 67 Counties in the State, so if 42 don't require Emissions testing, that still leaves 25 that do and according to the link from Darren, they aren't just around Philadelphia and Pittsburgh


----------



## Crankin (Jul 13, 2015)

'.......what about this defouler trick I have read about? Essentially modifying a spark plug in the exhaust to fool the smog test? Anyone try it?"

If this is still in question, yes I heard that there is some success with the defouler, bored out so that it will space the oxygen sensor a out a little from the Catalytic flow stream. However this probably falls under the " tampering law" which carries a heavy penalty.


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

Update: I tried two bottles of Guaranteed To Pass last month. I drove some 200 miles, clearing codes twice and the CEL came back on within 12 miles. So lo and behold I was on the road this morning and guess what - the CEL went off!! Now we're talking a converter that definitely needs to be replaced according to 3 mechanics - it's noisy and full of holes and as far as I know the original on the truck. I can't see the light would go off on its own as it had been on for months - so I have to believe it took that long for the product to work through the system and clean. At any rate, am surprised and thrilled.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> "Electronics" have little to do with replacing the Catalytic Converters and passing an emissions test legally
> 
> If you can't afford to buy another vehicle, you repair the one you have.
> My newest truck is 17 years old.
> ...


You're correct. I was referring to Bearfoot Farm's suggestion of using a spark plug in the exhaust. The DPF systems required since 2007 come to mind.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Crankin said:


> '.......what about this defouler trick I have read about? Essentially modifying a spark plug in the exhaust to fool the smog test? Anyone try it?"
> 
> If this is still in question, yes I heard that there is some success with the defouler, bored out so that it will space the oxygen sensor a out a little from the Catalytic flow stream. However this probably falls under the " tampering law" which carries a heavy penalty.


All an antifouler does is retract the spark plug tip so it doesn't foul as easily. that means oil that isn't burned can pass into the exhaust system and coat O2 sensors and the matrix in the catalytic convertor. I'm not sure what that would do as far as setting codes. The unburned oil would probably worsen the emissions readings.


----------

